# My Tank Will NOT Cycle!



## youngbro401

Hi there,

I am new to this forum and a fairly new aquarium hobbyist. I recently started a 20g freshwater aquarium (An Aqeuon Kit I got for Christmas 2009). I was never told much about the nitrogen cycle process and how the best way to do it is without fish. Since I did not know that, I got 4 Diamond Tetras 2 days after I set up the tank (Late December). A few weeks later I got 4 Neon Tetras and 2 Angelfish. Unfortunately, I now only have one Angel and the original 4 Diamonds. To make a long story short, I just learned about the nitrogen cycle a few weeks ago. I started reading numerous posts and articles all around the internet about it. So I brought my water to my local fish store to have it tested like twice a week. After about 10 trips to the fish store, I just bought the API liquid test kit. My tank has read at a VERY HIGH 8 ppm for ammonia, 0 nitrite and 0 nitrate for nearly the last month. I am very frustrated because I have tried numerous techniques to try and cycle the tank over the past 2.5 months. I have used Ammo-Lock, Stress-Zyme, and Stress-Coat. I have tried doing daily water changes and weekly water changes. I have tried feeding my fish once every other day. Nothing has worked so far and from everything I have read, my tank should have cycled after about a month. Every local fish store I talk to gives me different answers. Can I please get some professional guidance?!

Thanks very much.

Andrew


----------



## petlover516

Welcome to the site! All the techniques u mentioned about speeding up the cycle actually make it longer!


----------



## Guy

Why on Earth do you still have fish in a tank you are trying to cycle?


----------



## youngbro401

Does anyone have any legitimate advice or suggestions?


----------



## ellyabillion

From what I understand, when one is doing a cycle with fish, partial water changes are the only thing that will get ammonia under control.

I assume you don't have another tank you can put your fish into (I sure don't!), so keeping up with frequent water changes is the only way to keep the water quality under control until the beneficial bacteria establish themselves.


----------



## eagleANTH

a good thing to get a bacteria boost is to use some filter media from an established tank. so if you have a buddy in the hobby see if he can cut you a piece of his filter floss or give you one of the replaced filter pads... these are filled to the brim of all the bacteria you need to give the cycle a nice kick in the rear. 

WARNING: Make sure the person you get the filter from knows what they are doing and that their water parameters are pristine.


----------



## choylifutsoccer

If you can, get the fish out of your tank and proceed with the cycling process. If not, the only thing you can do is water changes until the nitrifying bacteria establish themselves in your tank.


----------



## flyin-lowe

Here is what I would do if I were you.
Some agree some don't.
If you don't want to get rid of the fish that you have go on line and order a bottle of Tetra Safe Start (TSS). I have cycled tanks with this and it does work. Most lfs don't carry it. If you ask for it and they offer you something else don't accept it. Cycle and other bacteria boosters don't have aquatic bacteria in them so the bacteria will die in a week or so and you have to keep adding it for the life of the tank. Tetra Safe Start has the correct bacteria in it. 

Anyway you can't add it if your ammonia is at 8ppm because that will likely kill the bacteria in the TSS. Once you order the stuff do daily water changes to get your ammonia down until it arrives. If you are using Prime or any other water conditioners don't add it (conditioner) within 24 hours of the TSS. With the fish in the tank add the ENTIRE bottle of TSS and then do nothing to the tank for 7 days. After 7 days test the water and see where it is at. If it is still not fully cycled wait three more days and test again. 
The reason for waiting 7 days is during that time the TSS will cause you to get some crazy test readings. Some people see the crazy test readings and freak out and do a water change or start adding chemicals which will kill the TSS. If you follow the directions for TSS it has a high percentage rate of success but if you don't follow the directions you will be throwing away your money.


----------



## youngbro401

I appreciate the informative replies. I actually have a cousin with an established 20g tank. I think I will give him my fish for a while until my tank is done cycling and maybe borrow some of his substrate. Then I can can turn up the temperature on my aquarium and not have to worry about water changes or ammonia levels. I will also consider adding some TSS.


----------



## flyin-lowe

One think to think about is that if you add TSS or substrate from an established tank you need to have an ammonia source (fish, or something else). If you take out the fish and then add substrate from another tank the bacteria will die off.


----------



## petlover516

flyin-lowe said:


> One think to think about is that if you add TSS or substrate from an established tank you need to have an ammonia source (fish, or something else). If you take out the fish and then add substrate from another tank the bacteria will die off.


in that scenario u could use raw fish from the supermarket, pure ammonia, or fish food(i dont recomend fish food because it could also lead to high amounts of phosphate) to provide ammonia for the tank without hurting the fish even more.


----------



## eagleANTH

a raw shrimp from the deli did the trick for me... place this raw shrimp in a piece of nylon stocking or something as not to rot it all over your substrate.

side note-
the shrimp technique is good if you dont have an established tank already... thats how i started the cycle in my 55g... unfortunately when i first started i didnt have the luxury of a buddy with a tank. now i do as the guy i got the 75g tank from actually farms frags in south sioux city, nebraska for his small fish club.


----------



## Guy

youngbro401 said:


> Does anyone have any legitimate advice or suggestions?


Sorry if I appeared flippant. I was just surprised you had not already found the fish a new home based on the posts above. I wish you luck. I think it will work itself out quickly once you're not fighting the effects of having all of those fish in there.


----------



## youngbro401

Guy said:


> Sorry if I appeared flippant. I was just surprised you had not already found the fish a new home based on the posts above. I wish you luck. I think it will work itself out quickly once you're not fighting the effects of having all of those fish in there.


That's alright. Everyone know that anything written online can be taken many different ways since there is no voice or tone behind it. I appreciate all the continued replies. I have yet to take the fish out, I will sometime this week, and bring them to my cousins tank. Does anyone have any other suggestions on what to do after that? Besides having an ammonia source like the shrimp, should I keep the light on? Should I turn up the temperature? Should I do water changes? Any good tips that I should know? Thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## flyin-lowe

If you are not going to have any fish in the tank you don't need to do water changes and you can turn up the temps as this will help cycle faster. Just make sure once it is cycled you do water change to get the nitrates back down to an acceptable level and then the fish can go back in. I am not sure if the light on or off will help anything or not.


----------



## eagleANTH

flyin-lowe said:


> If you are not going to have any fish in the tank you don't need to do water changes and you can turn up the temps as this will help cycle faster. Just make sure once it is cycled you do water change to get the nitrates back down to an acceptable level and then the fish can go back in. I am not sure if the light on or off will help anything or not.


As for the lights it could assist in the temperature aspect but be aware of algae as it can explode quickly in a tank with no water changes.


----------



## James0816

At this stage in the game...don't even worry about removing the fish. You mentioned your cousin has an established tank? Check with him to see if he will be changing his filter media anytime soon. If so, see if you can aquire it.

Also, check your LFS. Some stores will give you some media if you ask.

Other than that, your goal right now is to get the NH3 down. Continue with partial water changes at 25%/day.

I don't use the "jump start" kits myself so can't comment on their use. Fishy cycles can be done when done so properly. The key is the water change. Maintain adequate diet for the fish (no over feeding as some would think to increase the waste).


----------



## youngbro401

James0816 said:


> At this stage in the game...don't even worry about removing the fish. You mentioned your cousin has an established tank? Check with him to see if he will be changing his filter media anytime soon. If so, see if you can aquire it.
> 
> Also, check your LFS. Some stores will give you some media if you ask.
> 
> Other than that, your goal right now is to get the NH3 down. Continue with partial water changes at 25%/day.
> 
> I don't use the "jump start" kits myself so can't comment on their use. Fishy cycles can be done when done so properly. The key is the water change. Maintain adequate diet for the fish (no over feeding as some would think to increase the waste).


I actually just acquired my cousin's filter media today because his needed to be changed. It is not the exact same filter that I had in mine, but it fit okay. I took mine out and put his in. One thing I noticed directly after was a large amount of floating debris inside the tank. I mean A LOT! Is this good or bad? What should I do next? Any suggestions?


----------



## eagleANTH

Dont worry about the debri for now you can polish that out a bit later... You need this bacteria to balance out your nitrogen cycle. If the debris are large enough to damage equipment use your net to skim that junk out but if its just tiny particles we can worry about that later. we just need to seed your aquarium with the beneficial bacteria. Also get a new filter pad and put it somewhere in the tank as to farm your own bacteria otherwise you will be right back in the same boat when you take the used media out. what you can do is use two filter pads and when changing pads do so 1 pad at a time and only take the really dirty pad this will prevent you from going through mini cycles. so either double up on the filter pad or cut the pad itself in half and remove half at a time.


----------



## youngbro401

eagleANTH said:


> Dont worry about the debri for now you can polish that out a bit later... You need this bacteria to balance out your nitrogen cycle. If the debris are large enough to damage equipment use your net to skim that junk out but if its just tiny particles we can worry about that later. we just need to seed your aquarium with the beneficial bacteria. Also get a new filter pad and put it somewhere in the tank as to farm your own bacteria otherwise you will be right back in the same boat when you take the used media out. what you can do is use two filter pads and when changing pads do so 1 pad at a time and only take the really dirty pad this will prevent you from going through mini cycles. so either double up on the filter pad or cut the pad itself in half and remove half at a time.


I'm having a hard time understanding exactly what you mean about the filter pads. Can I just put my other one inside the tank so it grows the bacteria that it needs, then just put in the actual filter when the tank is done cycling?


----------



## eagleANTH

Basically do this... Your buddys filter pad stick it in your filter. Just remember if you take it out you have no/less bacteria in the tank so this will cause a cycle again. To avoid that cycle use more than 1 filter pad at a time. This way the bacteria levels stay pretty consistent in the tank and doesnt shock it when you remove the filter pad. Especially in such a small tank. So you have your buddy's filter pad in there now... Add a clean filter pad as well to start building up a bacteria colony on it as well. You will only need to do this until your tank completes the cycle. Once your tank is established enough your rock will house many of the bacteria as well as your filter pad.


----------



## James0816

Yep..put yours back in the tank. This will help get it seeded. Then when your tank is established, you can pull out the one that doesn't fit for yours.


----------



## youngbro401

Thanks a lot...I got it now


----------



## beaslbob

FWIW and one of the real dangers of ammonia locks is that they lock the ammonia but in most tests (like th api test kit) still test positive for ammonia. So you add the lock test ammonia add more and so on. the danger is that all the while the ammonia lock is also removing oxygen from the water and the fish can suffocate.

What you need to test is the free ammonia. I could be that all the ammonia tested is locked and there is no dangerous free ammonia.

I would add fast growing plants like anacharis and stop adding ammonia lock. the plants will consume the ammonia directly plus carbon dioxide while returning oxygen.

my .02


----------



## youngbro401

Okay, it has been 9 days since I have put the other filter in my tank. I have done a few water changes since then and nothing else. My ammonia is still very high but not nearly as high as it was before. I would say that it is at about 4 ppm. How much longer should it be taking to cycle? I am still not having any nitrites show up either.


----------



## youngbro401

I just wanted to add that my tank is now CRYSTAL clear. (I don't know if that really means anything) Also, should I be adding in conditioner when I do the water changes? I have both Stress Zyme and Stress Coat as conditioners. Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## James0816

Keep doing 25% water changes every other day. I can't recall...did you say you currently have fishies in the tank? If not, add a pinch of finely ground up fish food to help feed the BB.

You're on your way. This is the one thing that most people getting into the hobby jump the gun at. Cycling can take some time and patience must be stressed.


----------



## youngbro401

James0816 said:


> Keep doing 25% water changes every other day. I can't recall...did you say you currently have fishies in the tank? If not, add a pinch of finely ground up fish food to help feed the BB.
> 
> You're on your way. This is the one thing that most people getting into the hobby jump the gun at. Cycling can take some time and patience must be stressed.


Yes, I do have 4 diamond tetras and 1 angel in the tank right now. This process is just frustrating for me because I feel like I am doing something wrong. From what I have read about aquariums, it seems like there are many different opinions and theories on how properly maintain them. From what I understand, my tank should have cycled a long time ago. I understand the nitrogen cycle, but I am a novice fish hobbyist so I don't know a whole lot about much else. Since I don't really know what to expect, I guess I will just have to keep waiting. Thanks for the continued responses.


----------



## miked

:fish-in-a-bag:


youngbro401 said:


> Yes, I do have 4 diamond tetras and 1 angel in the tank right now. This process is just frustrating for me because I feel like I am doing something wrong. From what I have read about aquariums, it seems like there are many different opinions and theories on how properly maintain them. From what I understand, my tank should have cycled a long time ago. I understand the nitrogen cycle, but I am a novice fish hobbyist so I don't know a whole lot about much else. Since I don't really know what to expect, I guess I will just have to keep waiting. Thanks for the continued responses.


 Must make sure you are using some sort of conditioner when you are doing water changes. Whatever you are using must remove the chlorine and other detergents found in tap water. If you don't the chlorine will kill your good bacteria that your trying to grow. (This could by why your tank is not progressing through the cycle) If you have not been treating your water during changes then all the bacteria in your seed filter is probably dead.


----------

